# Mouse com NetScrooll

## AngrA

Estou com um problema pois não consigo fazer o NetScrooll no meu mouse funcionar, eu gostaria que essa opção funcione no linux por torna a navegação muito mais fácil..Meu mouse é um Genius de 3 botões NetScroll+

Alguem sabe como faço para colocar esta opção?

----------

## pilla

O que é netscroll? A rodinha do mouse?

Se for, já deste uma olhada em threads como essa aqui?

----------

## jabbur

Na opção Protocol da seção do Mouse coloque o valor IntelliMouse como mostrado abaixo:

```
Option   "Protocol"   "IntelliMouse"
```

----------

## fboliv

Penso que também é necessário usar o parametro ZAxisMapping:

 *Quote:*   

> Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

 

Para referencia aqui no forum, a configuração do meu logitech mx500 é a seguinte (o rato tem 9 butoes apesar de apenas 8 terem assigned keycodes). Nota: ha soluções para a configuração de um mx500 no forum que envolvem a troca dos butoes 6 e 7 pelos 4 e 5 com o xmodmap para o scroll. Essas soluções sao irrelevantes, pois tal nao é necessario. Aqui vai:

 *Quote:*   

> Section "InputDevice"
> 
>     Identifier  "Mouse1"
> 
>     Driver      "mouse"
> ...

 

----------

## To

 *fboliv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Para referencia aqui no forum, a configuração do meu logitech mx500 é a seguinte (o rato tem 9 butoes apesar de apenas 8 terem assigned keycodes).

 

Já me disseram que esse mx500 para jogar FPS é do melhor, é verdade ou nem por isso? É que o meu merdoso intellimouse está para pendurar as chuteiras e ando ver o que vou comprar  :Wink: 

Tó

----------

## MetalGod

para os k tem um intellimouse existe uma tool para tornar totalmente funcional o rato

```

emerge imwheel

```

 :Wink: 

----------

## bfg

E como eu faço, se quisesse por exemplo mapear, binding, de comandos pra um dos botões do mouse?

Por exemplo: disparar um shell com o botão 6?

 :Question: 

----------

